# Golf Channel



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

How many of you watch the Golf Channel on a regular basis? I try to watch it sometimes, but I either get reruns, or a commercial of some sort. I just find it tough to watch any more, and don't seem to miss it when I don't. :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> How many of you watch the Golf Channel on a regular basis? I try to watch it sometimes, but I either get reruns, or a commercial of some sort. I just find it tough to watch any more, and don't seem to miss it when I don't. :dunno:


That is exatly what happens when I tune to the channel

Right now I'm stuck in a lock down because of a hostage situation two blocks away and I have students to protect.
so far its been over a hour now. Hope the police shoot the ***tards.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> How many of you watch the Golf Channel on a regular basis? I try to watch it sometimes, but I either get reruns, or a commercial of some sort. I just find it tough to watch any more, and don't seem to miss it when I don't. :dunno:



They do have a lot of infomercials it seems. I still watch it a fair bit though because they are now starting to cover more tournaments than they ever have. They're covering all the major tours now. The thing that really annoys me though is these horrible commercials they have, there's one with a shitty pop/rap song, and another with some god awful rock balled with a girl painting pictures of Rory McIlroy. The commercials are extraordinarily terrible.

There are some hot chicks on The Big Break though. Granted they all suck at golf.


----------



## lalis (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hi,*

I love to watch those channels through which we can gain some tactics regarding our play.I too agree that commercials are just irritating with this one.In order to perform better I too love to watch the best of PC golf games.

Thanks


----------

